# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Vé máy bay >  Vé máy bay giá rẻ tuần 3 tháng 04/2012 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Hơn hai tuần nữa là đến kỳ nghỉ nữa rồi. Chắc các bạn đã chuẩn bị quần áo, các thứ cần thiết để có được chuyến đi như ý muốn cũng như có thêm những tấm hình đẹp về thay đổi avatar Facebook  :Big Grin: . Thông tin cập nhật vé máy bay hôm nay sẽ dành cho khoảng thời gian sau lễ - thời gian đầu tháng 5. Nếu các bạn đang tìm giá vé cho tháng 4 thì có thể coi lại các cập nhật trước nhé! Và sau lễ nên thường nhu cầu đi lại cũng ít, nên đây cũng là dịp để các bạn đi du lịch thoải mái nhất và đôi khi giá cả cũng thoải mái theo  :Smile: . Cùng theo dõi nhé!

*Nội địa*

*Vietnam Airlines*

*Tp.HCM - Đà Nẵng. [thời gian bay khoảng 1h - 1h20p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 06:00, 07:30, 08:30, 11:30, 15:30, 17:40, 18:00, 19:30, 20:20, 20:50, 22:00*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 16/04:  1.450.000 VND  *  17/04, 20/04, 22/04: 1.100.000 VND  *  18/04, 19/04, 21/04:  950.000 VND_Lượt về_: 16/04: 1.600.000 VND  *  17/04: 1.450.000 VND  *  18/04 --> 22/04:  1.280.000 VND*Tp.HCM - Đà Lạt. [thời gian bay khoảng 50p - 60p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 07:30, 14:20, 15:30, 17:10*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 16/04:  1.100.000 VND  *  17/04 --> 20/04, 22/04: 900.000 VND  *  21/04: 800.000 VND_Lượt về_: 16/04: 2.000.000 VND  *  17/04:  1.100.000 VND  *  18/04, 22/04:  1.000.000 VND  *  19/04, 21/04:  800.000 VND  *  20/04:  900.000 VND*Tp.HCM - Phú Quốc. [thời gian bay khoảng 1h - 1h20p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 06:05, 06:40, 09:50, 10:10, 10:45, 11:05, 13:40, 06:05*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 16/04: hết vé  *  17/04: 1.100.000 VND  *  18/04 --> 22/04:  900.000 VND_Lượt về_: 16/04: hết vé  *  17/04, 22/04:  1.100.000 VND  *  18/04 --> 21/04: 900.000 VND
*Hà Nội - Tp.HCM. [thời gian bay khoảng 2h - 2h15p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 06:30, 08:15, 08:40, 09:05, 12:05, 13:30, 14:15, 15:00, 15:30, 16:00, 16:10, 17:00*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 16/04:  2.100.000 VND  *  17/04, 18/04:  1.900.000 VND  *  19/04 --> 22/04:  1.700.000 VND_Lượt về_: 16/04: 2.100.000 VND  *  17/04, 18/04:  1.900.000 VND  *  19/04 --> 22/04: 1.500.000 VND*Hà Nội - Nha Trang.[thời gian bay khoảng 2h - 2h15p]* 
*Giờ khởi hành*: 06:15, 09:10, 17:00*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 16/04 --> 22/04:  2.100.000 VND_Lượt về_: 16/04: hết vé  *  17/04 --> 22/04: 2.100.000 VND
*Huế - Hà Nội. [thời gian bay khoảng 1h - 1h20p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 08:00, 14:20, 22:10*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 16/04: hết vé  *  17/04, 18/04:  1.780.000 VND  *  19/04 --> 22/04: 1.450.000 VND_Lượt về_: 16/04: hết vé  *  17/04, 22/04:  1.450.000 VND  *  18/04, 19/04:  1.280.000 VND  *  20/04, 21/04:  1.600.000 VND*Bạn có thể đăng ký mua vé máy bay tại đại lý bán vé máy bay*



*Jetstar*

*Hà Nội - Tp.HCM. [thời gian bay khoảng 2h - 2h15p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 18:15, 20:40, 21:50, 9:05, 10:05, 10:55, 14:35, 15:20, 16:20, 20:40*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 16/04: 1.470.000 VND  *  17/04, 19/04 --> 21/04: 1.210.000 VND  *  18/04, 22/04: 1.340.000 VND_Lượt về_: 16/04, 17/04: 1.470.000 VND  *  18/04 --> 22/04: 1.340.000 VND
*Bạn có thể đăng ký mua vé máy bay tại đại lý bán vé máy bay*


*VietJet Air*

*Tp.HCM - Hà Nội. [thời gian bay khoảng 2h - 2h15p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 16:15, 06:15, 11:15*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 16/04: 1,800,000 VND  *  17/04: 1,500,000 VND  *  18/04,19/04: 1,350,000 VND  * 20/04 --> 22/04 : 1,200,000_Lượt về_: 16/04: 1,650,000 VND  *  17/04: 1,350,000 VND  *  18/04 --> 20/04, 22/04 : 1,350,000 VND  *  21/04: 1,200,000 VND  *Bạn có thể đăng ký mua vé máy bay tại đại lý bán vé máy bay*


*Lưu ý: Tất cả giá vé trên đã bao gồm thuế và các loại phụ phí. Riêng các giá vé của Jetstar và VietJet Air là chưa bao gồm phí hành lý ký gửi. Tùy thuộc vào tình trạng chỗ, giá vé cao hơn có thể được áp dụng.

----------


## hangnt

*Quốc tế*

*Air Asia*

*Tp.HCM - Bangkok: 59$*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế, phí hành lý và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 140$

*Tp.HCM - Kuala Lumpur: 65$*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế, phí hành lý và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 139$

*Tp.HCM - Jakarta: 75$*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế, phí hành lý và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 147$

Điều kiện:
Thời gian đặt vé: 09/04 - 15/04/2012Thời gian bay: 01/06 - 10/08/2012Vé khuyến mãi nên số lượng chỉ có hạn trên một số chuyến bay mà hãng quy địnhTùy thuộc vào tình trạng chỗ, giá vé cao hơn có thể được áp dụng

*>> Xem chi tiết*



*Tiger Airways*

*Tp.HCM - Singapore: 131$*

*Hà Nội - Singapore: 217$*

Giá vé trên là vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế, phí hành lý và các loại phụ phí

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

** LƯU Ý QUAN TRỌNG*


Tất cả các thông tin về giá vé trên được cập nhật cho khoảng thời gian từ 16/04 - 22/04/2012Didau cập nhật giá vé cho một khoảng thời gian nhất định. Vào thời điểm mà Didau kiểm tra, chúng mình tìm thấy được giá vé đó nhưng giá có thể thay đổi vào thời điểm đặt giữ chỗ và xuất vé.Giá vé khuyến mãi thì số lượng chỉ có hạn trên một số chuyến bay mà hãng quy định.Đối với giá vé Aia Aisa, Tiger Airways, Cebu Pacific là hàng không giá rẻ. Giá vé cập nhật là giá đã bao gồm: phí hành lý 15kg cho chặng bay khứ hồi và phí giao dịch trực tuyến của hãng.

----------


## goodhealthvn

Hà Nội - Quảng Châu: Khứ hồi thấp nhất từ 100  USD
Giá vé chưa bao gồm các loại thuế và lệ  phí. Tùy thuộc vào tình trạng chỗ, giá vé cao hơn có thể được áp dụng.
Thời  gian xuất vé: 15/04/2012 - 30/06/2012 
Thời  gian bay: 15/04/2012 - 30/06/2012 


*Hà Nội – Quảng Châu* 
150 USD/vé khứ hồi

*Hà Nội – Quảng Châu* 
100 USD/vé khứ hồi

*Hạng ghế*
Phổ thông

*Ngày xuất vé*
15/04/2012 - 30/06/2012

*Ngày khởi hành*
15/04/2012 - 30/06/2012

*Thời gian dừng tối đa* 
 3 tháng 

*Thay đổi đặt chỗ*
Trước ngày khởi hành: 30USD
Sau ngày khởi hành: Không được  phép

*Đổi hành trình*
Không được phép

*Gia hạn vé*
Không được phép

*Hoàn vé*
- Trước khi khởi hành: được phép với phí 50USD
- Sau khi khởi  hành: Không được phép.



Để biết thông tin chi tiết, vui lòng liên hệ với các  phòng vé, đại lý của Vietnam Airlines hoặc gọi số: 1900545486, (04) 6680 1729

----------


## bemapdangyeuln

Đi du lịch bằng máy bay vừa rẻ lại vừa không mất thời gian.

----------

